# Hi, new member from Canada



## JackB (Apr 9, 2014)

Have been keeping bee's for three years in southern Ontario Canada.(3 hives) Just getting the basics down and hope to learn from this forum in order to expand.


----------



## sharpdog (Jun 6, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Good luck this year.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Jack!


----------



## datsdajoke (Aug 17, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. I see you're in Amherstburg, ON. I'm only about a 20 minute drive away from where you are (Essex, ON). If you ever want to talk about anything local, or need local advise (although I'm no expert) don't hesitate to contact me, I'm always up for talking about bees.


----------



## JackB (Apr 9, 2014)

Thanks everyone. datsajoke,I live on County Rd.# 8 near Walker. Nice to see a local keeper here. I may take you up on your offer. Want to make my first split this month.


----------



## JackB (Apr 9, 2014)

datsajoke,recieved your private email but have no idea how to reply? Tried a few things and gave up.


----------



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

Several members here from Canada. Welcome. This is great group of bee folk.


----------

